# .223 ammo?



## albrechtm89 (Dec 29, 2009)

i had just picked up a .223 single shot rossi and i'm wondering for coyote's whats the best type of ammunition would be? i have heard that steel is every corrosive and rough on the gun, and brass would be a better choice? and what grain weight would be best? also i dont reload yet, so dont worry about the price just want to shoot a good quality clean bulet at the correct weight.

thanks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Buy some HSM bulk 50gr V-max ammo,and give that a try. It has done very well in the 3 .223s I have used.


----------



## albrechtm89 (Dec 29, 2009)

50 grain though? i have been told to use 60-65 grain? 55 at the least? do you know the ballistics for shooting a lighter wieght bullet? and why 50 grain just wondering? and thanks for the reply i need the help. dont usually shoot rifles more so bow's or shotguns. and whats the diff between steel and brass one better than the other? and i have heard that steel is bad for the gun is this true?


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah savage260 has the right ammo. 50grain will work just fine... your just shooting yotes. ive seen people kill them with 22s. i havent heard anything bad about steel ecxept they are very diffecult to reload. but if your in doubt just get brass and one shouldnt shoot any different then the other. you will be able to shoot a little flatter with a 50 then you would be with a 65gr.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Depending on the twist rate of your barrel you may want to look at heavier bullet weights. I have only shot 1:9" twist and the 50gr have been very good, less than MOA out of a Savage 11 and 2 AR style rifles. The 50gr is flatter and faster, and will do quite well on yotes out to ranges you probably shouldn't be shooting as a new shooter.Brass is much better than steel IMO.


----------



## albrechtm89 (Dec 29, 2009)

i also wanted to know for hunting yote's what type of bullet would be better and more accurate, or does it evan matter? ex. hollow point, soft tip, fmj, or poly tip? is one of these vs. the others more accurate or better in genral?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

albrechtm89 said:


> i also wanted to know for hunting yote's what type of bullet would be better and more accurate, or does it evan matter? ex. hollow point, soft tip, fmj, or poly tip? is one of these vs. the others more accurate or better in genral?


Just try the HSM 50gr vmax and see how they shoot out of your rifle. The same type of bullet in my rifle might not shoot well out of yours. I would say DO NOT shoot FMJ, but that is just me. Most folks on here seem to shoot poly tipped or match hollow points. Just try some and let your rifle tell you what it likes.


----------

